# The Jabberwaakee lives....



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

This year we are doing M.Alice in Strangeland as our theme. I have been wanting to do a dragon for years, then I saw the giant puppet dragon on Youtube and had to have it! I don't have video yet, but she's pretty cool! Her wings and head go up and down. Her Eyes light up and fog comes out of her mouth. Next year I will work on making her movement a bit easier... Even with the pulleys and counter weights, I will get quite a workout animating her this year!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I love themed Halloween decorating. Show us the whole thing when it's done!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW that's SO cool. Glad to see you getting back into Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dragons are my next favorite creature after gargoyles


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A cool looking dragon. How big is it?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Sweet! What's the overall size of said beast?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice ..like the red color lighting !


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Very cool, Doggieshop! Love the Jab/Dragon. Looking forward to a video.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That looks so cool!!! I can't wait to see it in action. I hope you made a tutorial, I would love one to add to my Alice theme.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Finally, the only video of her in action. Hope you all like it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, I watched that more than once! It's Awwwwwsome!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

pretty cool I would love to see that thing in the light


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Honestly, not very impressive during the day.... Not nearly as finished as the inspiration prop. But she accomplished what she was made to do, at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, where's the how-to?:jol:


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

hence the wanting to see it in the day


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy freeholy that thing rocks! And... where's the how-to?


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Nice, really nice!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Like the jabberwockey alot. Very cool. Would love to see how it works.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

That turned out great. How big is it and what are the wings made of? It looks very cool in the video.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

I will try and put something together as far as a tutorial, But it will leave much to the imagination. Thanks for all the nice comments!


----------

